# trivia cards (printable)



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Attached here are a set of printable trivia cards that I created for our Halloween party. The questions are in the categories of Movies, Literature, Music, TV, Halloween Traditions, and Ghosts. I tried to make the questions challenging enough to be interesting, but not so challenging that non-horror fans have a fighting chance. Also, in the ghosts category, a few of the questions are specific to Arizona, so you might want to change those to include a few that are local to your area. Hope someone finds these useful.


----------



## maskedfan (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are really useful - thanks a lot!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks all downloaded....appreciate it!


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

You are awesome! Thanks so much for posting!!! We decided to do our party late this year and I didn't have a chance to plan much. We were considering doing flip cup with Halloween trivia, but I didn't have time to research that. Lo and behold...Halloween Forum pulls through! Those are so great!!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

themonstersquad said:


> attached here are a set of printable trivia cards that i created for our halloween party. The questions are in the categories of movies, literature, music, tv, halloween traditions, and ghosts. I tried to make the questions challenging enough to be interesting, but not so challenging that non-horror fans have a fighting chance. Also, in the ghosts category, a few of the questions are specific to arizona, so you might want to change those to include a few that are local to your area. Hope someone finds these useful.


thank you for sharing. Can't wait to play with my adult children and their friends.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, thanks! I just saved this for future use.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

This was a hit at my party. I used this with the printable halloween money and gave out money for each correct answer. 
My friends love trivia so we did them throughout the whole night; they were enthused!

Thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What is flip cup trivia? How did you play this--not much of a trivia person but friends are


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Very helpful to have someone else do the hard yards lol


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

WOW!! Thank you so much!


----------

